# **NEW FEATURE** - Embed a YouTube video into your post



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

As you can see from the above, we've modded the forum to allow embedding of YouTube videos by using BBCode. Simply grab the youtube ID of the video (which is the number/code after the "v=" in the URL, usually the last bit in the URL), create a post, and insert your id between two youtube tags...simple!

e.g.


```
[youtube]N88Yq_z62b8[/youtube]
```
Jae


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Yup,like it
cheers
jon


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

nice one jae love it

tell you what i would love to see on the forum is the option to see the post content by hovering over the title, if that makes sense


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> tell you what i would love to see on the forum is the option to see the post content by hovering over the title, if that makes sense


It's a huge resource hog using that feature. Instead of just loading the thread title, poster, viesw and replies, the server than also has to load the post content for each post on top which is a lot more data.

Nick


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice,

Can we also link to our photobucket vids?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Currently only YouTube, sorry. We could support them all, and are looking at

Google
Photobucket

List any more here.

Jae


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

youporn.com


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> youporn.com


  :lol:


----------

